# Re-Grand Opening FTU Gulf Freeway



## FTU (Jul 24, 2013)

WANT TO WIN A FISHING TRIP TO VENICE, LA??

COME TO THE RE-GRAND OPENING OF FTU GULF FREEWAY!

MORE INFO BELOW

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=711505


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Why the grand re-opening and will police officers be present to watch over the parking lot?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My question exactly....and I'll never go back there until that question is answered.


----------



## Fish Eye (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm guessing you guys had issues. What happened?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Repeated instances of cars broken into and all contents stolen....in broad daylight.


----------



## Fish Eye (Aug 19, 2013)

Well here is my 2 cents on the topic. I have no affiliation to FTU nor anyone who works there. I appreciate them for offering fisherman a place to go to find specialized fishing gear that is not offered anywhere else in town and they have always done a good job for me. Crime is all around us, I don't think they should be roasted because of something they didn't do. My truck was broken into at a restaurant but I am not writing bad reviews on them. I'll get off my soap box now, have a happy Thursday.


----------

